# Nova 1624-44 A Big Disapointment



## wyngate (6 Jul 2009)

Hi,
I am new to woodturning and new to this forum. I suppose that I've reached that age, y'know, garden sheds, wood, expensive machinery. So, I thought I would give woodturning a go. A decision that I now regret.

I thought that I would buy a lathe, so I went for what I considered to be a good one. Something that would work well and last, A Nova. Here is my experience so far:

I have had my Nova 1624-44 for about 6 weeks. And, I absolutely loath it! OK, I am new to woodturning so perhaps my opinion doesn't count for much.
Although heavy, it was easy to assemble and the instuctions were good. I got 8 legs with mine. Just as well, because 2 of the legs were faulty and unusable. One had a sloppy fitting thead, the other, weld in the thread. 

The first test after assembly was of course alignment. I put in the the drive centre and the live tailstock centre and brought them together.

They didn't align. Alignment was out both horizontally and vertically. One can adjust the tailstock for horizontal alignment, which I did. But, there is no adjustment for vertical alignment. The live centre (tailstock), is at least 1mm below the drive centre.

This lathe is also very noisy. There is bearing noise and a slight clicking sound. The motor vibrates, so much so that the studs, which screw into the headstock, to which the motor is fixed, keep coming undone during use.

Belt changing is a nightmare and takes forever. To slacken the belt, you have to pull the motor forward - it works on a large cam which pivots the motor - but when fully pivoted over, the motor shaft locks against the the flimsy tin pulley housing (the pulley guard if you like), now, you cannot turn the motor pulley, making belt changing even harder.

Today I went to a demonstration of lathes. Every one of them was significanly quieter than the heap that I now own.

Nova chucks: my lathe came with a SuperNova2 chuck. It rattles! Shake it and it rattles. Put it on the lathe and of course it rattles like tin can full of nails. It quietens down at high speed, but at low speed it is dreadful.

Toolrest: stupid design. There is a big bulge in the middle where the support shaft is. My hand hits it as I run the chisels along, making turning a real pain. As a consequence, I can't get a parralel cut.

Pros: It looks good.
Cons: All of the above and more.

And to think that I had visions of turning 29 inch bowls on this thing!

I hate the Nova! It was a complete waste of £1000.00. I wish now that I had bought a £200.00 Jet. Or maybe, taken up stamp collecting.

Graham


----------



## NeilO (6 Jul 2009)

at six weeks old.....send it back " not fit for purpose"
cant comment on the lathe , but my SuperNova2 chuck (probably 2 years old now) is a gem no rattles of any description.
contact your vendor and see what they have to say.
if its a decent company (which you dont specify) they should/would exchange it without question.
HTH


----------



## BMac (6 Jul 2009)

I agree with Neil,

Send it back.

You are the first person I have ever heard complain about this lathe and our US friends rate them very highly indeed - to the point where they are a lathe to aspire to. I think your list of problems is grounds for replacement or refund.

Brendan


----------



## boysie39 (6 Jul 2009)

hiya Graham and welcome,sorry to hear you are having problems with your Nova 1624-44. I have the very same lathe for about 10 months now and never had a problem with it.
I assume you carrird out the assembley as per the manual,I did find that putting on the metal cover was a little tricky and if the holding screws were not fully tightened you had some rattle. Apart from that I am very pleased with mine, Indeed a few other people I know who bought one after seeing mine are also highly impressed.
As with other items we buy there is always one who slips through the system ,and you may be the unlucky one. As has deen suggested by 
Neil,and BMc get in touch with your supplier and take it from there. 
Im sure the agent and Nova dont want a tarnished name and will offer you assistance. Let us know how you get on. REgards Boysie 39.


----------



## cornucopia (6 Jul 2009)

hello and welcome graham

I echo the above comments- i have read reviews like this onefrom the wooodturning magazine that seems to rate them,
and they are based upon the very popular dvr lathe.

complain and please let us know how you get on, theres nothing worse than problems early on in your turning experience which can unnessecarily put you of what is a very enjoyable hobby.


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2009)

Sounds like production source moves and/or quality control changes are finding their way through. As has been said, back to Record as the UK distributors to sort it to your satisfaction.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Jul 2009)

Hello Graham and welcome  
Don't let the lathe put you off turning.Either send it back and get a refund or get it fixed,but now you have had these bad experiences with it,it will probably be best to get a different model.
I had a similar experience with my last lathe,and it was putting me off from doing any turning,as i wanted,but now have a different lathe and am really happy with it,and my turning so far :roll: 
Record are usually very good in these circumstances.


----------



## dickm (6 Jul 2009)

Have no experience of that lathe, but at one of the shows two or three years ago, I did notice that the small Record lathe that was on display (DML24?) had bad misalignment problems between headstock and tailstock. I suspect this was one of the early ones from overseas, but it sounds like the same problem is occurring on their Nova imports. 
Contact them, explain the problem politely, and say that it's not fit for purpose. For the money you've paid, you should expect decent quality control. Hold out for replacement or refund.


----------



## stevebuk (6 Jul 2009)

hi
I bought the nova xp not long ago and i'm really chuffed with it, i know this doesn't help your circumstance but just to add they are not all bad, try record and see what happens, if you stick it out for replacment i am sure you will love the next one, they are great machines.


----------



## NeilO (6 Jul 2009)

Paul.J wrote


> Either send it back and get a refund or get it fixed


get a refund by all means or a replacement , but DONT stand for having it fixed, because you are effectively paying full price for what is a reconditioned unit, and I for one would not be happy about that in your shoes..

As I said before if its a half decent firm a replacement should be on the cards, as I`m sure they would want the business or a refund if theyre not too bothered about the sale.

best of luck which ever way you decide to go..

Off topic of sorts..

Steve, how do youy rate the Nova XP? would you buy it again if you were in the market for a lathe, if you get me?
I`m currently looking for a better lathe, but dont need a massive bed except on a few occasions so was thinking of the Nova XP with a removable ext.
would love to hear your comments on said beastie...


----------



## stevebuk (6 Jul 2009)

NeilO":2j2o5kvb said:


> Steve, how do youy rate the Nova XP? would you buy it again if you were in the market for a lathe, if you get me?
> I`m currently looking for a better lathe, but dont need a massive bed except on a few occasions so was thinking of the Nova XP with a removable ext.
> would love to hear your comments on said beastie...



Without a doubt mate, i would buy it again tommorow if i had to. I love the way its so easy to change speed with just one finger both up and down, the quietness of it, the size of it, for me its perfect and would not hesitate to recomend it to anyone.
If your near nottingham you can call around and have a play if you wish, let me know.


----------



## wyngate (7 Jul 2009)

Hi Guys,
What a great bunch of guys you are. I never expected this response. I feel like I belong 

already.

I reported the fault to Record on the next working day, after assembly. So they do know 

about the problem. Initially, they suspected the spur drive and sent me a replacement. No 

change. Then they said they would send me a new live centre. But, they haven't got any, 

they are awaiting a delivery from New Zealand.

And this has been more or less it so far.

But Saturday, I went to a Record show at Bury St. Edmunds. This was an eye opener. 

Until then, being a newbie, I had no idea what a good lathe should be like. The lathe I 

saw running was the CL4-CAM electronic speed machine. It was so quite. I commented 

to the guy who was in charge, he asked which machine I had so I told him. He said that a 

Nova should be that quite. My reply was that it was at least ten times the volume of the 

CL4.

I found a Nova DVR and a 1624-44 and checked their alignment - perfect. I checked the 

1624 belt changing mechanism - surprised to find that when you pivot the motor to loosen 

the belt, it actually clicks into position and stays there. Mine does not. It will fall back 

down unless I lock it in place. Also, when pivoted forward, the motor did not foul the tin 

pulley guard as mine does.

I later found out that the guy I had talked to is Stuart, the Managing director of Record. 

He said they would send a replacement machine and take the other away. 

Monday morning, a phone call from Alan B. at Record: "can you remove the headstock 

and tailstock, pack them and we will send a carrier to collect them. We will then try them 

on one of our beds and see what's what".
What happened to the replacement lathe? I am not happy!

I tried the lathe again tonight. With the chuck on, at 180rpm, you have to almost shout to 

talk over it, it's that bad, really. Chuck off: much better but still very noisy. A loud 

humming noise. You can feel the vibration. It quietens down a little if you put a lot of 

pressure on the pully guard.

I tried some centre boring. The drill bit, chuck and the whole tailstock shaft move, from 

side to side. The hole seemed to be central though. There is definite play in the tailstock 

shaft. None of course if you lock it.

Sunday, I stripped off the pulley guard and motor. Spun the main shaft. There is bearing 

noise and a clicking. There is motor bearing noise, not much, but it is not silent. I loctited 

the motor support studs into the lathe body to prevent them for keep coming loose. This 

has been a major problem.

It looks as though Record have put the ball back in my court. I have to try and find 

suitable boxes and packaging. I am going to be without a lathe for God knows how long 

whilst they play about. I am in the middle of a project.

As I said before I hate the Nova and I am getting to hate Record. I have to go to Ipswich 

tomorrow, so I am going to call into Elmers where I bought it and have word. I want to 

compare my Supernova chuck with a new one, to see if it rattles also.
Maybe the chuck is OK. The vibration from the lathe probably makes it rattle. As I said, 

at high speed, the chuck quietens down.

I can see this becoming a never ending saga. Maybe I should just buy a sledgehammer 

and put paid once and for all to that smirking Nova.

Here is a photo of my misalighnment:
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e153/ ... ashaft.jpg

I hope that the link works.

Thanks guys, you have all been very kind.

Graham.


----------



## BMac (7 Jul 2009)

Graham,

The bottom line is that the Managing Director of Record went back on his word. I get the feeling he just wanted to make you smile and go away on the day you met him.

I would be inclined to ask Record to send you a new lathe and, if it is satisfactory, you will return the lathe you have now in the box the new one came in.

I would also insist that Record take responsibility for shipping both ways.

This business of sending parts back for assessment is like the brand new motor car being 'fixed under warranty'. Once you agree to them offering to fix your lathe they can run you about because you agreed to this option. 

If Record are unwilling to replace your lathe you can let them know that this issue is being relayed to members, and commented on, in this forum and being watched closely by potential Nova buyers.

As for Record not having a live centre to send you - that's unbelievable!

Good luck.

Brendan


----------



## cornucopia (7 Jul 2009)

Graham i agree with brendam's post

in my opinion do not start faffing with bits and pieces being sent back and forth (and definatley do not find a suitable box for them) it can go on for months- go back to stuart the MD and tell him whats going on i.e swapping bits over etc and insist on a new lathe asap or your money back.

heres the link to your pic- they wont work on your account until your up to 5 posts to stop spammmers
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e153/ ... ashaft.jpg


----------



## gandy (7 Jul 2009)

your the customer, you have rights, if you want a brand spanking new lathe to replace one thats not good quality, you should get one, not pack up some parts of your lathe so thay can have a look see. phone them up and tell them what you want doing and take nothing less.


----------



## frugal (7 Jul 2009)

gandy":20m8ghwc said:


> your the customer, you have rights, if you want a brand spanking new lathe to replace one thats not good quality, you should get one, not pack up some parts of your lathe so thay can have a look see. phone them up and tell them what you want doing and take nothing less.



Where do you get the idea that your rights as a customer extend to a whole replacement lathe due to problems with some of the parts? The company has an obligation to "make good" the lathe, which may or may not include a complete replacement, but you have no "right" to a complete replacement just because you want one.

If you buy a new car and there is a problem with the engine, you do not get a complete new car, they fix the engine. If you buy a brand new house and teh roof leaks, you do not get to move into the house two doors down. They come and make good the roof.

The other thing to mention is that the first port of call should have been the company that sold the lathe (Elmers) rather than the manufacturor (Record). The sale of goods act states that you should only need to contact the manager when you are unable to get the seller to make it good.


----------



## gandy (7 Jul 2009)

goods purchased new must last a while and work well, if not you have the right to ask for a repair or a replacment, the owner of this lathe was told he would get a brand spanking new one but is now be told to send some parts back so they can have a look see, when it could be thers a problem with most major parts, incloding the parts not sent back, now seeing as wood will be turning at what? 700rpm plus??? i would want to know that every part is correct and working well.

a house and car is far from a lathe, so compairing those is a bit on the silly side.


----------



## NeilO (7 Jul 2009)

frugal,
I agree with what your saying about "making good" in respect to warranties and customer rights,but at 6 weeks old surely you would not expect a lathe (or any machinery) to develop so many faults. With this lathe in question there seems to be so many faults over several components, surely Record would do better to replace the whole lathe and subsequently sort the problem out with poor manufacturing.

following on I am dumbfounded with Records stand over this, as in the past Record aftersales have been nothing but fantastic with me, replacing the whole tensioning assembly on my BS300 ( which was 3 1/2 years old)with no charge or question a couple of turning chisels that snapped whilst in use (and probably caused by user error than anything) so I am fairly shocked how wyngate? has been treated over this.

I may just hold out on buying my Nova DVR xp for the near future.

wyngate, contact Record customer support and speak to them directly voicing your opinions and what you would wish to happen, you never know.

Stevebuk, thanks for the offer of a "play" on your Nova, but Nottingham is a little out of my travelling I may see if I can get a hands on demo locally.


----------



## wyngate (7 Jul 2009)

Hi Guys,
Firstly, thanks for sorting out my picture link.

Well, today I visited Elmers and spoke to Kevin, their lathe expert. I took my Supernava chuck with me. He seemed to think the chuck was OK and that the horendous rattling is being caused by the lathe vibrating. I tend to agree. As I said, at high speed the chuck is not too bad. At 180rpm, when I am drilling, it is Aspirin time.

Now get this:
Kevin immediatley rang Stuart Pickering MD, (Record), mentioned that he (Stuart), had agreed with me on Sat' about a replacement. Stuart confirmed this and, further confirmed to Kevin that this would indeed be so, dispite the call I received from Alan B. on Monday asking me to send the head and tailstock back. As Kevin said to him, no point in sending just the head and tailstock back because the bed might be warped etc.

Kevin's parting words were, "don't worry it is sorted out. Record will ring you later to arrange pick up/delivery".

So, I was a happy bunny!

Until later. 4:30pm. a call from Alan B. "can you pack up the head and tailstock and we will collect them"? 

Here we go again. I explained to Alan that Stuart had agreed, not once, but twice, to change the whole lathe. He replied that Stuart had told him to just have the head & tailstock returned. 

"So, I am not going to have a lathe at all whilst you play around with it"?
"That's right".
"This could go on for weeks".
"It could, yes".

He then said that it would be too difficult to return the whole lathe and it might get damaged in transit. Well, so could the head and tailstock. And, if they use DHL the whole lot would end up dumped in a ditch somewhere (they lost my hot foil printer which weighed 24kilos.).

So, we left it that Alan would check back with his boss in the morning and then ring me.

I rang Kevin (Elmers), to update him. He was utterly astonished. "He agreed to change it," he said. "He's agreed that twice!"

Well, by the time I had got hold of Kevin it was gone 5pm, too late to do anything. Kevin is going to phone Stuart again in the morning to find out just what the hell is going on.

This is getting good, don't you think. It's a saga, better than East Enders.

I get the feeling that Alan B. has been stringing me along the past six weeks, with tales of waiting for live centres. I had already said to him, if you haven't got one, and you reallty think that is the problem, send me one out of one your demo lathes. All I got was, "can't do that."

But of course, there are the noise/vibration issues, which I was unaware of (I thought it was the norm), until Sat when I went to the show.

I was reading Teknatool's blurb last night: state of the art CNC machines, laser technology for perfect alignment etc. etc. What they didn't mention was the Chinese quality control guy (they are made in China), who is paid half a sack of rice a month, to stick those little quality control stickers on all the parts, without actually checking anything.

Sorry, I am a cynic.

Next thrilling episode tomorrow night.
Thanks for listening guys. It really helps.

Graham


----------



## gasmansteve (7 Jul 2009)

Sorry for all the grief you have been having with the lathe Graham, not a very good welcome to the hobby is it?. When I was sussing out a new lathe last year I checked out the Record Maxi lathes at the Harrogate show and was surprised at how much the centres were out of alignment fair enough it might have been hastily put together for the show but a demo model where everyones looking at it??.I have been very happy with a Record bandsaw I bought a year or two ago and always have found Record very helpful if needed so hope they sort it for you. Do keep us informed how it goes.
Steve


----------



## gandy (8 Jul 2009)

i think your whole Chinese quality control man being paid half a sack of rice a month is a bit out of line, have you been to any factory in china at all? you should go, yes there paid less an hour than us, but they often get paid more in a factory then if they where in farming, or shop work etc.

sorry but it gripes me when people moan about things man in china, and or that the people doing the work in china are under paid. most of it is rubbish, and lets face it, when it comes to mechines, the Chinese have got it down to a tee

anyway back to your lathe, you have been offered a new one by Stuart, but alan is asking for just the head stock and tail stock, can you not phone up and ask for stuart and get it sorted one-two-one and not thourgh alan?


----------



## CHJ (8 Jul 2009)

Unfortunately because a tailstock centre is position is not critical to between centres (spindle) turning on a wood lathe, (think pole lathe for how non critical it is) there does not seem to be the effort or cost put into ensuring good alignment.

Not a problem until you want to do some drilling or machine through the tailstock boring, when the lax axis control just won't allow any accurate work.

When checking tailstock alignment even ensuring points kiss is not of any real use, the axis of the headstock and tailstock spindles need to be in line if tailstock controlled drilling is to be performed.


----------



## wyngate (8 Jul 2009)

Well, no news on the Record front. No phone calls. I had to go to work at 1pm, so maybe they rang whilst I was out.

I got up this morning and thought, "to hell with it". I am losing interest, I really can't be bothered. In fact, I have not done any turning in over a week and have no desire to recommence it. All I am really worrying about is can I sell the lathe.

Tonight I stripped it down. I found that the pivot bolt, on which the head rotates, was very loose, so I tightened it. You cannot tighten it too much otherwise the head will not rotate at all. It did seem to make a difference. I am sure that the height difference (alignment), is now less than it was, maybe half a millimeter. Or perhaps it just seems that way.

Teknatool's manual says that there is a tolerance of 0.5mm. So much for laser alignment. But I have to ask you guys: Is this acceptable? I mean, it wouldn't be acceptable on a metal lathe. I ran the motor up on my bench, it definitely vibrates and this is the main cause of the noise and vibration on the lathe. The manual says that 1ph motors are prone to this. This is rubbish! I used to rewind them. I would say that it is probably the drive pulley on the motor causing this. Well, they drill a hole through the pulley on one side so you can access the grub screw holding it on the shaft. To be balanced, it needs a hole on the other side too. Don't forget, that motor is whirling round at nearly 3000rpm.











I still can't figure out why the motor shaft is locking when pivoted for belt changing. Nothing looks abnormal on my lathe. And yet, on the other Novas that I looked at, it was Ok. Because of this, belt changing takes ages, especially if you want to go from one end of the speed range to the other.

I will keep you informed of any developments.

Graham.


----------



## hughey (9 Jul 2009)

Teknatool lathes and equipement.

Since they moved to China there have been problems with quality. Although this is the first time I have heard it about lathes, usually its chucks and accessories.

Its a lemon and not fit for the purpose it was intended. tell em to pick it up.


Its a shame as when the manufacturing was in NZ, no problems at all, world a class product, but lately........


----------



## wyngate (16 Jul 2009)

Just to update on the Nova front: 

Record agreed to take the lathe in for assessment. They seemed to have forgotton about just changing it as promised. 

Anyway, they wanted to drop a pallet, I was to somehow rope the lathe to it and a carrier would pick it up. No Way! Hey, this is still my lathe and it isn't leaving here tied to a pallet. I got on to Alan and said," Look, you don't need the leg stand, or the tool rest, tool slide and banjo thingy". 
He agreed. "Right leave it to me". 

I left him mystified, when I told him I would pack it. And pack it I have, into 4 boxes. I removed the motor, this went into box 1, removed the headstock, box 2. Tailstock, box 3. lathe bed, box 4. Not so easy this one as I had to make a box for it. 

This lathe is now professionally packed, far better than it ever was originally. And each box is managable. I can lift each one with ease. 

So, now I am waiting for Record to contact me about pick up. 

Hopefully, all will be resolved, soon. 

Graham.


----------



## wyngate (16 Jul 2009)

Well, my Nova lathe was collected today and is now en route to Record.

Well, I have never believed that occasionally there is a bad anything made. If there is one, there will certainly be others. And, it turns out I am right.
Here is a link to a you Tube video. This is a Nova DVR lathe. Noisy? Well, it makes mine sound whisper quite.

As our friend from down under commented, there have been quality issues since production was moved to China.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8ExAU_JQsU

Enjoy the video.

Graham


----------



## wyngate (30 Jul 2009)

Now, I guess by now that you are all sick of me and won't bother to read this, but I would like Technatool International to read it.
Anyway, here is the update:

The said Nova lathe was shipped back to Record Power, whereupon they examined it. They agreed that it was noisy and innacurate, although they did quote Technatool's blurb about a +/- 0.5mm tolerance on accuracy. But, this is only stated in the instructions. In the pre-sales blurb, they tell you about their high tech pricision laser alignment.

Stuart Pickering of Record agreed to exchange the lathe for a brand spanking new one and, they sent it out to me in just one week from me dispatching the old one. Impressive what? The same guy who picked up mine, delivered the new one. " don't chuck the box away" he grinned, "you will probably need it to send this one back."

Was he just pratting about? I dunno.

So, all excited, I assembled the new lathe. Now, I had no qualms about this replacement, because Record told me that they had assembled it and tested it, and it was spot on. So, alignment check, well spot on vertically but I had to adjust the horizontal plane slightly. No big deal and it is now aligned perfectly. I smiled smugly.

Look here it is:






I reached for the start button, suddenly, the smile dropped from my ugly face. It was noisy, it vibrated. It vibrated so much that the handle which locks the toolrest was jiggering about and rattling. I tried different speeds, little change. I checked all the bolts - tight.

Alan from Record rang up Mon morning to ask if all was alright. I told him, as much as it pained me to do so. He probably thinks that I am a moaning old git, which according to my wife, I am. Anyway, he couldn't understand it. I asked him if they had checked it running and he said they had and that they thought it was OK.

But, it is not OK. I put the Supernava chuck on, hit the button - YIKES! Even worse. The lathe has just sat there now for over a week, so tonight I had to use it - I put in a piece of ash, which is only 20mm square - hey look:






Should this be a problem for a lathe that is supposed to be able to turn 29 inch diameter table tops? Well it was. So much so that I had to shut the stupid bl**dy thing down. It can't handle it! Really, It cannot handle a small stick!

Well thank you Technacrap! You seduced me with your lying sales blurb, now I am stuck with a hunk of pure cast iron junk! If it is unusable, then it's junk.

I will tell you just how bad this piece of junk is: There is so much vibration I cannot hold the tool at a constant angle. It is so noisy that that it would drown out the sound of a Jumbo jet taking off. Exagerating? I just wish I were. I will tell you the truth:

If I was to start my bandsaw, grinder, sanding machine, put the radio on, bring my old diesel van into the garage as well, the Nova would drown out the lot! and that's the truth. I had to switch off the lathe whilst turning a twig because I honestly thought that it would disintegrate - the lathe that is, not the twig.

This thing is far worse than the first lathe. At least I could use that thing. This I cannot use, full bl**dy stop.

I have to say, that I have no gripes with Record. they have been good. Stuart rang me up after I had sent back the first lathe and asked if I wanted to change it completely for a different model, like the CL4-CAM which I was admiring at the Evans show. But, I decided to stick with the 1624 thinking maybe I had just got a bad one. Reccord, by way of compensation have even offered me a free days training with Alan Holtham.

So, what's the chances of me getting 2 bad ones? What this means is that Technacrap have absolutely no quality control and that since relocating in China, their standards have dropped - Big Time!

I emailed Technatool, this is what they said,

"We do have very strict quality controls, however only for a percentage of each batch, so it would seem your particular lathe have slipped through. We can only apologise for this, this is not a typical NOVA experience."

So, there we have it. It's funny though, because both of my lathes came with quality conrol certificates, signed by a guy called David.

So, where now? To be honest, I don't care. I am sick of stupid lathes, I don't want one anymore, I don't want to pratt about with bits of wood. I don't want that thing taking up garage space. pipper woodturning, I've had it.

Graham.


----------



## wizer (30 Jul 2009)

What a bloody PITA Graham. I don't know what to advise you other than not to give up. Why don't you get Record to bring you yet another one that Alan Holtham himself has checked over, or better still, you go up there and make sure your getting a good'n. Your experience seems to be rare if not completely isolated as that lathe is revered amongst it's users.

Don't give up mate.


----------



## TEP (30 Jul 2009)

Believe me *Graham*, I'm not sick of reading this. I can only commiserate with the really bad luck you seem to be having.

I have owned a Nova 3000 for many years now since when they first came to these shores. It has done everything I have thrown at it, and it so impressed me I even converted it to EVS myself. I still use it today, it owes me nothing now, but I doubt whether I would change it for another make of lathe.

I know this doesn't help you, but if I was you I would get straight back to Record and tell them to take the lathe back and get a refund. I can understand why you are sorely disappointed, but don't let Record/Technatool get away with it. 

Send it back and get your refund, there are plenty other good lathes out there.


----------



## cookie777 (30 Jul 2009)

Hi Graham, 
Sorry to read of all your problems with Record,I can only say don't give up because there are good lathes & sellers with first class service.You could get your money back from the record dealer & have options such as a Jet lathe from Axminster power tool co.,reliable lathe with good after sales service,next day, not next week or next month,or a hegner hdb200xl with german build quality.I have no connection with either of these companys other than being a satisfied customer,but thank you for warning us of records poor service I will certainly give them a wide berth until they get their act sorted 
Regards cookie


----------



## BMac (30 Jul 2009)

Hi Graham,

I'm not bored either, I am extremely interested because, just when you first posted, I was about to spend £500 on a Record bandsaw but I held off to see how you were dealt with and I have now decided to look elsewhere because I have lost confidence in their products. That doesn't help you much but I would echo the other guys and suggest you contact Record again for either a lathe of your choice after seeing it work or your money back.

Brendan


----------



## Chrisp (30 Jul 2009)

Hi Graham, 

Stick in there and get a decent replacement or a refund and buy another lathe, don't let this stop you from entering the addictive world of turning, we all know how bad it is trying to work with sub-standard equipment (mine are hindered due to budget constraints) you shouldn't have the problems you are having, get onto them again and don't give up, have you read the post on Woodworkers Institute about the Maxi 2 lathe another Record import, much of the same quality control i'm afraid! hope it all works out well for you.
Regards Chris.


----------



## Richard Findley (30 Jul 2009)

Hi mate,






Doesn't it just drive you mad when s**t like this happens!!!! Send it back, get your money back and buy a lathe from elsewhere. No one needs hassel like this from what is supposed to be a hobby!!!! (before you've even started your hobby!!!!!!!!!!!)

I hope all gets sorted for you soon.

Richard


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Jul 2009)

Reading through this post makes me realise that there are two limitations with lathes 
1 size and ability of the lathe which is liveable with and you can work around it
2 quality of the lathe which you can't. 

I want / need to get another lathe when I have the money and I am more convinced than ever that I would be better off spending my money on a decent 2nd hand model than a new one. I am sure that there are exceptions but as Tam's experience shows, quality has dropped through the floor and the poor guysd who are having tos ell the rubbish in this country take the stick along with the customers.

pete


----------



## CHJ (30 Jul 2009)

Very frustrating, I wonder how long it takes for these quality short cuts to kill a brand.

Hope the Nova (Teknatool) brand does not go the same way as Triton.

Sales blurb and a new paint job are no substitute for quality production control, negotiated improved profit margins disappear rapidly if the product does not sell.


----------



## wyngate (31 Jul 2009)

Hi Guys, 
thanks for the support. And Brendon, go for the Record bandsaw, I have the 300E and it is a really good machine.

For the record, I have to state that I don't have a beef with Record Power, they are a good company and they have been concerned about me. No doubt they will sort out this mess.

The biggest problem with Record is that they don't seem to have any field service, which is strange considering they sell huge industrial machines. It would be nice if a service engineer could call and look at this lathe, like when your washing machine decides to flood the kitchen.

I am an electrical engineer, I could possibly sort out this thing, but if I touch it, I could invalidate the guarantee. The first thing I would do is sling that crappy motor and put on a decent one. That motor vibrates when running without the belts on. The motor on the last Nova vibrated also. But that is not the whole problem.

Now tonight, I stuck in a piece of wood, it's the first time I have used it. Prior to this it was a case of switching on, swearing and running to get the Anadin tablets.
I thought it would be quieter because the chuck jaws would be tight and not jiggling loosely. But, it was worse. Even now, 3 hours later, I cannot believe it.

I wasn't joking about the amount of noise. It is louder than my old Toyota diesel van and I honestly believe it would drown out my bandsaw and other machines all going at once. As a comparison, I would compare it to one of those Kango demolition hammers, breaking concrete. This is why I hit the stop button and walked away. That thing is going to come apart.

I have made a little movie of the Nova in action which I will post as soon as I can. It is interesting to note, that Technatool have some promo videos on You tube for the 1624-44. There is a robotic presenter proclaiming the virtues of the lathe. I was interested because I wanted to hear what it sounded like when running. So, I sat through all the blurb, watched excitedly as the guys finger hit the start button and then.......

Amazing! As soon as he hit the button, Music. The 1624 plays music! So, you never get to hear all those sweet vibrations. On both videos, music. I wonder why? Don't they want us to hear how quite it is?
Here is a link:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TeknatoolFa ... JrJzd6HU4A

I think I am past being annoyed now. I lugged my guts out packing that other lathe to send back and busted a gut assembling this one. I had to do it on my own. Y'now how it is, the neighbours have all had hernia ops and your friends all suddenly have bad backs. I can't go through that again.

I am still wondering about that delivery guy who suggested I keep the box, so I can repack and return the new one. This is a specialist carrier used by Record, is this guy speaking from experience?

Old lathe: it vibrated but also the motor pulley locked up when pivoted over for belt changing, this made speed changing a swearing job. Record said after testing it, that the motor pulley was out of line with spindle pulley, this caused vibration and fouled the pulley cover, hence the lock-up. Now, the new lathe, to see what speed is selected, you look through little windows with the rpm maked under them. So, whatever window the belt is in, tells you the speed. Well on this lathe, it's not that simple because the belt is displaying in 2 windows at once, half in one, half in the other. This can only mean that the spindle pulley is out of alignment.

I checked the grub screw, tight, so it hadn't shifted since it left Record. I undid it, tried to move the pulley over, it wouldn't move. Now I could move it by heating the aluminium pulley with a blowtorch to expand it. But again, I could invalidate the warranty if I did this.

I actually like the Nova, it is chunky, a good robust lathe, the castings are heavy and quality. I would like to keep it rather than swap it for something else. So, why won't the damned thing work? It's not rocket science. Actually, the Saturn rocket that launched Apollo 11 to the moon, had over 3 million parts. It worked! The Nova 1624 has 3 moving parts (discounting the live tail centre), it doesn't work! All I can say, is I wouldn't like to be aboard a rocket made by Technatool. And to be honest, I don't want to be in the same garage as my Nova, that thing was really scary tonight. It's dangerous! That thing is going to disintegrate, big time, because those 2 studs holding the motor were unwinding with the vibration. 

I have a 1624 - Killer Lathe!

Thanks for reading this.

Graham.


----------



## CHJ (31 Jul 2009)

wyngate":p5q301yq said:


> I checked the grub screw, tight, so it hadn't shifted since it left Record. I undid it, tried to move the pulley over, it wouldn't move. Now I could move it by heating the aluminium pulley with a blowtorch to expand it. But again, I could invalidate the warranty if I did this.
> Graham.



Not suggesting you even attempt to fix the piece of junk you have been supplied with, " Not Fit For Purpose, fetch it back" is all I can suggest on that score, but did the pulley by any chance have two grub screws? one *over the top* of the other acting as a locking.

This would be "Good Practice" in this sort of situation.


----------



## duncanh (31 Jul 2009)

This is a distressing tale indeed, and having paid out a fair amount of money you should obviously have satisfaction.

I'd like to see the video you took of it (I was going to say in operation, but I guess it wasn't  ).

Having never had a pulley driven lathe I don't have any suggestions of what might be wrong, sorry.

Duncan


----------



## Jenx (31 Jul 2009)

Hi Graham ... just catching up with your tale ....
and wanted to add only the one thought..

Don't give up,


Once you get by this (un-necessary) starting hiccup, and get going 'proper' ... and by doing so, start to produce things that will firstly amaze yourself, and then family & friends, and ultimately others you've yet to meet.... the memory of this 'early problem' will have long since disappeared.

Do not.. & I cannot stress this enough, do not ... give up.



Keep us posted 8)


----------



## rsser (1 Aug 2009)

I recently bought a DVR XP and QC problems are similar though not as bad:

* centres out of alignment both vertically and horizontally, enough to give you oval holes when boring. Horizontal can be adjusted because the tailstock keys are screwed on, not cast. Vert will take shimming.

* Tool rest is cast iron and it had two dips in it that took half an hour of filing to level out

* The headstock swivel detent pin was bent (prob the lever was knocked in transit) and doesn't locate the headstock accurately. A replacement is being sent but fitting it is not exactly a 5 min job.

There are a range of niggling design shortcomings that I won't bore you with, but one serious one is the lack of electronic ramp-down control. It takes a middling bowl blank 40 sec to stop. That's the same time as taken when the plug is pulled so there's no braking. Frankly that's dangerous. Combine that with difficult access to the switch anyway when doing large outboard turnings and you have a machine that prob would fail an Occ Health and Safety test if used in industry.

Overall what's disappointing is that Teknatool are so unresponsive to user feedback. A remote keypad would be an essential and obvious option to offer to users, some of whom have made their own, but T/tool go their way regardless.

Complaints about their QC have risen since some manufacturing went to 
China. A mate is a fitter and turner and he's looked over my lathe as well as recently made chucks and pointed out simple failures of machining that would have cost little to get right.

Their marketing claim to be driven by innovation rings hollow to me. 

Down under by the time you've optioned a DVR XP up to match the specs of say the Vicmarc 175, you're in the same price range as that unit which is a far better made machine.


----------



## wyngate (1 Aug 2009)

Hi Guys,
It is interesting to hear from Ern, about his Nova DVR. I see the vertical alignment was out on his as well. It is not good enough on a lathe costing around £1700.00. Where is this precise laser alignment? My first 1624 was about 1mm out in the vertical, you could align it nearer than that by eye. So, either their laser is no good or they don't know how to use it.

I steered away from the DVR because I didn't like the controls and electronics, well I am always wary. OK until it goes wrong, which eventually it will (as soon as the guarantee runs out), and it will probably cost a fortune to repair.

Getting back to my brand spanking new replacement 1624 tractor, here are some video clips of it in action. Video 106 is the best. I was actually hoping it would disitegrate in front of me, so I could send the video to "You've Been Framed" and get 250 quid for it:

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e153/ ... V00106.flv
http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e153/ ... V00103.flv

You should be able to play these with Media Player or if not, download VLC player - it's free.

BTW, I have solved the problem and will update you later.

Graham


----------



## rsser (1 Aug 2009)

That's gross, as the kids would say.

I've had 3 belt driven lathes and even the cheap Taiwanese job was quieter than that.

One thing that I will say about the DVR XP is that electronic failure has only been reported once in webland from memory and the power delivery is great and the driveline very smooth. On a belt driven lathe you can thread the chuck onto the spindle against the resistance of the driveline; on the DVR you have to hold the handwheel.

Graham, good to hear you've solved the problem.

But at that money of course you shouldn't have to.


----------



## Harlequin (2 Aug 2009)

have recently got one of these

the motor mount needed minor adjustment and the headstock cover screws needed some washers ,tailstock needed alignment as well.
but that was it

the rattling might be due to the the motor alignment - not running true pulley to pulley (motor to headstock)


----------



## Happy amateur (18 Sep 2009)

Wyngate

How or what solved the problem? 
If I have missed the resolution, apologies.

Fred


----------



## wyngate (19 Sep 2009)

Hi All,
Sorry, I should have kept you guys up to date. Anyway, here's what happened:
In essence, the horrendous noise was caused by the spindle drive pulley coming loose and chattering against the the key. The pulley is keyed onto the shaft and secured by a grub screw. 

In my opinion, it is all down to design. The motor is held onto the headstock by just two bolts, or rather studs with locking nuts fitted. This is a lot of weight for two fixings. Worse, one cannot screw the motor up really tight otherwise one cannot then pivot the motor forward for belt 
changing. So, security is all down to the nuts actually locking, as the motor has to be able to pivot. On my first lathe, the nuts kept coming loose and likewise on my second (replacement), lathe.

The nuts come loose gradually and you only realise when the motor starts to really rattle and vibrate. This of course throws the motor pully out of line, wears the belt and somehow, caused the main drive shaft pulley to work loose. Also, the shaft pulley was slightly out of alignment when I got the lathe. When I looked through those little windows, to see the speed setting, the belt would appear half in one window, half in another, making it difficult to determine the speed setting.

The nuts supplied were Simmons Head nuts and were useless in that they didn't lock properly.

Well, Record Power sent me a new pulley, key and some locking nuts. The new nuts were Nyloc Nuts and these work fine, no problems at all. I also got a new belt for free.

I have been using the lathe these past few weeks and hey, I am quite happy. It is not the quietest lathe in the world and never will be because there is a certain amount of vibration and noise coming from the motor. It was the same on my first Nova, so they are all the same. But so what, 
it is a lathe and the sound levels are reasonable. Incidentally, the Super Nova 2 chuck rattles like hell on slow speeds, OK on fast speeds but, it is a good chuck.

Am I happy? Well, I was until tonight: I was end drilling a spindle, winding the tailstock handle to advance the drill bit slowly and suddenly, nothing was happening. The drill and chuck were stationary. Then I realised that the horse shoe shaped circlip, used to secure tailstock shaft inside the housing, had come out. "What the bloody hell?" Anyway, I stopped the lathe, pushed the clip back in, two turns later, out it popped again. And so on. In the end, the only way that I could complete the work was to turn the handle with one hand whilst using a screwdriver to push the circlip down into the slot, with the other. Great!

Here we go again.

Record Power have a show on this weekend at Cressing, about 15 miles from me, so I shall pop down there and see them. They won't have such a part at the show, but just maybe, they will take one out of one of the show lathes. I really need to use the lathe over the weekend.

Do I like my Nova? Actually yes. Well, I am not really into woodturning. I bought the lathe because I had an idea. An idea that would make me some money on Ebay and, it has. In the few weeks that I have had it, I have made around £1500.00. So already it has more than paid for itself.

And Record Power, well I can't fault them. Their service has been exceptional. Recently, I rang them to order an 8 inch tool rest costing around £25.00. They gave it to me for free, because I have had trouble with the lathe.

I will keep you posted...
Graham.


----------



## bobham (19 Sep 2009)

The circlip "keeper" is supposed to be retained by a cleverly hidden allen head grub screw. If you look at the tailstock handwheel you should see a small hole in the disk. If you rotate the handwheel so that the hole is at the 12 o'clock position it should align with a small hole in the tailstock casting. Probing into the hole with a small allen key should allow you to tighten up the grub screw to retain your circlip.

Don't know the size of the allen key required off the top of my head. 

Good Luck!
Bob


----------



## Blister (19 Sep 2009)

Graham

If you are still not happy with the second lathe send it back for a FULL REFUND 

Its a hobby for turning wood , not for fettleing machines 

All the lathes I have owned work as they should and only require some cleaning out of shavings and dust 

Not remounting pulleys, belts , motor fixings, tail stock repairs 

You must be a saint , I would have lost my rag by now :twisted: 

Back it and get something else :wink:


----------



## wyngate (20 Sep 2009)

Thanks Bobham. 
I feel a bit of a . now. I did indeed nip down to the European Woodwork show at Cressing today and spoke to a Record guy who explained about the grub screw. So, I fixed the problem earlier today.

Hey, this woodwork show, they wanted to charge me to get in, £7.00. I said, "you gotta be joking. I only want to see Record for advice/spares."
They let me in without paying. Told me hurry up or they would come looking for me.
Bloody cheek! I had a good look around and my thoughts were, ' 7 quid, just for this'. It was just a market. Companies selling woodworking machines, bits of wood at extortionate prices, hand tools, woodcarving tools and a couple of blokes with lathes doing bowl turing demos. Oh and a couple of vans selling hot dogs and samosas etc.

Why should you have to pay for that? It is like being charged to go into Tescos. They are making money out of their sales. The venue organisers are charging the stallholders, why should the public pay?

The place was packed. There were hundreds of people. What did strike me was that I was probably the youngest one there, and I am 57. Are there any young woodturners? I wonder. Old men like wood, young men like women. Me, well I am at the crossroads. I could still take the turn for the women or, the one for the wood. C'mon guys, give me some advice, which way should I turn? Left women, right wood. Mmm, it's a hard choice.

Talking of wood, what a rip-off at that show. A 12 inch long, 1 inch square bit of Ash, £2.75 and that was about the cheapest piece of wood they had. I picked up a bit of African ebony and nearly fainted at the price. There was a mahogany board, about 24 inches long, 8 inches wide; 1 1/2 inches thick, 35 quid - I bought a piece like this a couple of weeks ago, a fiver. I get my wood from a hardwood merchant just down the road. All offcuts and as cheap as chips. 

Incidentally, there were no Nova 1624's at the show. I wonder why?
Anyway, my lathe is working OK again. Thanks for the advice and sympathy.

Graham.


----------



## boysie39 (20 Sep 2009)

My opinion for what it's worth Graham, at this stage of the saga,would be for you to take the left turn.
You have found fault with everything to do with woodturning,
You have had two lathes which you have been complaining about for some time now,and you from an engineering back ground failed to assemble properly IMO.
You go to a woodworking show which i'm sure was not organised just for you to have a go at Record Power,and complain because you have to pay in.
Then you find that everything is not to your satisfaction,if you want something you have to pay money for it, the cheek of them.
So I think you should pursue the Women angle.
I'm sure that they will soon get fed up with your whinging, as I am now.
Apoligise to other members of the forum, and if the Mod's find it over the top ,do as you will with it.
Eugene Malone= Boysie 39.


----------



## Roy_H (20 Sep 2009)

Well I for one enjoyed the Cressing Temple show and didn't mind paying £6 (advance ticket price) for what is effectively a day's entertainment and learning experience.
I found all the businesses represented by friendly, cooperative people and had good chats with Record, Sorby, Chestnut and many others.

As for the prices, I bought a Patriot chuck at a show discount, which more than covered my entrance fee. I was able to get some timbers that I'd never used at what I felt were not unreasonable prices considering how far they had come (the local ebony and african blackwood crop in Hertfordshire failed this year...  )

I spoke with quite a few 'young' turners and don't think that Mark Hancock or Mark Baker would be too happy at being considered over 57!

All in all I think I agree with Boysie on this one. I'd find something else to occupy your time before you get any older.


----------



## Doug B (20 Sep 2009)

wyngate":38bzzccm said:


> Hey, this woodwork show, they wanted to charge me to get in, £7.00. I said, "you gotta be joking. I only want to see Record for advice/spares."
> They let me in without paying. Told me hurry up or they would come looking for me.
> Bloody cheek! I had a good look around
> 
> Graham.



You think the organizers of this event have a cheek :?: :shock: :shock: 

They are civilised enough to let you into their event, (which was well publicized with the admission charges) for free, on the proviso that you do what you have come to do then leave. You then take your time looking around the event, come on this forum & slag them & the event off, & still think THEY have a cheek. :shock: :shock: 

I`m afraid i`m in agreement with Boysie & Roy.[/b]


----------



## alec (21 Sep 2009)

Well said boysie, roy and doug. You also had my intrest and sympathy graham for what its worth, but blew it on the last post. Never mind there`s always knitting.


----------



## lurker (21 Sep 2009)

Come on chaps you are being a bit harsh!

This guy has never done any turning until a few weeks ago - has used nothing but a sub-standard lathe AND has already made a profit of £1500 from an idea he has had.

Genius in my book :wink:


----------



## wizer (21 Sep 2009)

Wyngate, I was at the show on Saturday which means you certainly wasn't the youngest person there (at nearly double my age). There are plenty of young turners. In fact, I think the whole group of forum members that I met at the show were all younger than you. To be fair your last post showed you up to be the typical old fart you find at woodworking shows who walk around moaning at everything. "eeh, wasn't like that in my day", etc etc :roll:

As expressed elsewhere on this forum, I found this to be one of the best shows I've attended in the last 6yrs. We was there from 10:30am til they were kicking us out at nearly 7pm. 

When I was queuing up for my lunch on Saturday, some ar$ehole in front of me was arguing over paying 20p for an extra container to share out his food with his missus. Wasn't you was it?

The guy running the show is a great tower of a man who's handshake can put you in A&E, you were lucky they didn't come looking for you. I strongly suggest you don't try that trick again.

Instead of turning left or right, why don't you turn round and go back the other way?


----------



## lurker (21 Sep 2009)

Now now Wizer [-X 

No one says rude things to you when they think you are being a silly sod :lol:


----------



## wizer (21 Sep 2009)

Jim I was referring to you when I was talking about 'typical old farts'


----------



## lurker (21 Sep 2009)

wizer":3ai4wukc said:


> Jim I was referring to you when I was talking about 'typical old farts'



You're just trying to flatter me now ain't yer!


----------



## big soft moose (21 Sep 2009)

lurker":2se37jos said:


> Now now Wizer [-X
> 
> No one says rude things to you when they think you are being a silly sod :lol:



yes we do - who was it who told him he was a "cantankerous slap headed back whinger" ?  and that was one of the nicer things thats been said


----------



## Blister (21 Sep 2009)

Nice one 

Boysie39 and Wizer :lol: 

Saves any further comments from me 

As I was about to let RIP :evil:


----------



## lurker (21 Sep 2009)

big soft moose":3a9ncopj said:


> lurker":3a9ncopj said:
> 
> 
> > Now now Wizer [-X
> ...



BSM, I thought all my posts on this particular thread were so loaded with irony you could hear it rattling & clanking down there in the deep south.


----------



## loz (21 Sep 2009)

Whats the money spinning earner idea though ? - that the most important part of this thread !


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Sep 2009)

loz":khtxbhb0 said:


> Whats the money spinning earner idea though ? - that the most important part of this thread !



My thought exactly. That sort of earning I could do with

Pete


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2009)

loz":3gvaxul6 said:


> Whats the money spinning earner idea though ? - that the most important part of this thread !


Seem to remember a post a short while back that was not for viewing on works computers :?: let's hope it dosn't lead to a splinter group. :lol:


----------



## loz (21 Sep 2009)

CHJ":3gtqvawk said:


> loz":3gtqvawk said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the money spinning earner idea though ? - that the most important part of this thread !
> ...



Can't imagine why vibration was an issue now !


----------



## diamature (22 Sep 2009)

I must say that this thread has turned out to be the best endorsment of Records customer service dept. I wonder, in recognition of this that they should send him a nice tie to wear, maybe adorned with an anchor overlaid with a large W


----------



## Blister (22 Sep 2009)

diamature":35mjfqy3 said:


> I must say that this thread has turned out to be the best endorsment of Records customer service dept. I wonder, in recognition of this that they should send him a nice tie to wear, maybe adorned with an anchor overlaid with a large W



How about a bobble hat like this :lol: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/W-ANCHOR-Ideal-gi ... 286.c0.m14

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## loz (22 Sep 2009)

lol - but seriously - lets not go too far. The personal attacks best left to the members of the gmc forum.


----------



## big soft moose (22 Sep 2009)

lurker":1i6ntp34 said:


> big soft moose":1i6ntp34 said:
> 
> 
> > lurker":1i6ntp34 said:
> ...



indeed and mine was in the same spirit - we all know its cool to call tom names really


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

yes yes but it's all in good humour, we all love Tom really :roll: :^o


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Sep 2009)

Tom who?

Pete


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

The slap head back whinger


----------



## Jenx (22 Sep 2009)

I always prefer 'Follically Challenged' :wink: 

The Origianl mannie was doing well with the sympathies.. but the post about complaining about getting charged to go into the show kind of 'upset the applecart' a bit... if you're still here and reading, that _was_ a tad 'ill-considered' in hindsight :wink: ...

However... it is all "fluid under viaducts" now... I hope you stay with us here, and keep contributing... and 'personal jibes' are exactly that... just a bit of fun, and all adds to making things 'personable and human', which is a very good thing, when all's said and done. :wink:


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2009)

wizer":1qnilz0w said:


> we all love Tom really



You speak for yourself!!!


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2009)

Did you see what I did there 8) :lol:


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

IT's a bit bad when you have to explain your own jokes Jim :roll:


----------



## Harlequin (9 Oct 2009)

Well - I too have been struck am afraid. :evil: 

Bought a new 1624 nova last month and was having minor issues with vibration and noise etc which I thought all sorted themselves out with the usual adjustments , but no .
More problems - had to send the headstock off to record .
They are changing the drive bearings and have also found that the drive pulley is not installed well, also to be changed.
The lathe itself is otherwise good value - or so I thought -time will tell.
Moreover cannot turn this weekend - gutted.

On a brighter note - record customer service has been very good so far
Will keep you guys posted 

Should have saved up for a DVR , maybe stretch to a wivamac - dunno now


----------



## Walter Hall (9 Oct 2009)

loz":3vi0hgg0 said:


> lol - but seriously - lets not go too far. The personal attacks best left to the members of the gmc forum.



Steady on Loz, Don't tar all members of the GMC forum with the same brush. There are only one or two idiots, well one actually. :roll:

As for the Nova and Record Power customer service. I have a Nova 3000 made before Record Power took over distribution. I was having trouble with a bit of vibration and contacted RP. They asked me to send them the headstock for examination which I did. They replaced the bearings (at my cost - which was reasonable for a five or six year old machine) but the motor was damaged in transit, so they also replaced that, free of charge with the new 1.5 HP motor from the 1624-44. The damage was not their fault and could arguably have been down to my packing but they replaced the motor FOC anyway. On return the lathe was fine but I was still having some vibration problems with my old Nova chuck (also pre Record Power) Alan from RP then sent me (also FOC) a new insert for the chuck which has solved the problem there too. This despite the chuck being five years old and not purchased through RP in the first place. I have nothing but praise for the customer service at RP. I am not so sure about the quality control on the newer lathes however.

Just my experience for what its worth.


----------



## plymouth pirate (9 Oct 2009)

I've mixed views about Record. Bought a C26 a year or so ago and upon opening the undamaged packing found the sliding table had a gouge in it that looked as though someone had dug an ice pick into it.
Called Record and sent a few pics, no problem, a new table was ordered and delivered within a month or two.

Then bought the 350 bandsaw and found I was unable to align the slot in the table with the blade, either by adjusting the trunnion to the base or the table to the trunion. This was also causing problems aligning the lower blade guides. Also the brake on the motor wails like a banshee for about six or seven seconds when stopping the m/c, worse than that chalk screech on the old blackboard

Contacted Record and the best advice I was given was "Bring the saw to a show so our staff can look at it. Missed both of Yandles this year so maybe next I'll be able to hump it up there. :roll:


----------



## Harlequin (10 Oct 2009)

"twiddling thumbs"

BTW - like your pens "brittleheart", particularly the dark timber one from new zealand, the cambridge is very good too 8)


----------



## Walter Hall (10 Oct 2009)

Harlequin":36lcti0i said:


> "twiddling thumbs"
> 
> BTW - like your pens "brittleheart", particularly the dark timber one from new zealand, the cambridge is very good too 8)



Thanks Harlequin. Swamp totara makes great pens but it soaks up a lot of finish. Bit like bog oak and bog yew.


----------

